# I think I can!



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2002)

Hello All!

I have just recently found this forum, and can't even begin to explain the amount I have learned in the last month of readings.  I would like to thank you guys/gals for posting the great information.  

Anyway,  I am going to be starting a cut on a low-carb Diet.  I will be Carbing up on Wednesday and Sunday's.  Diet has always been my weakest link.  Exercise and fitness, I have never really had a problem in getting motivated to do.  I have always been involved in athletics.  I started weight training about 6 years ago, after I came back from my first year of University a "Fat Bastard"  I gained at least 35lbs.

Anyway down to me:

Age: 26
Sex: Male
Weight: 212lbs
BF%: Approx 15%, had it down about a year ago and was about the same frame I am now.

Goal BF%: 10% and losing minimal total body weight

I will be doing Cardio (25 mins of interval) on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday.

I will be trying 'GoPro's' Power, Rep Range, Shock routine as I have seen alot of postings about it here.  I need a change and this seemed like an interesting challange.

As I said Before I Will be doing A low carb diet, and this phase should last till about the end of January, mid-Feb.  Then I will re-evaluate my Program, based on my progress.  

I realize I will probably be writing to myself 99% of the time, but I am hoping this will give me a chance to educate myself about my body and keep me from Cheating on my diet.  I Realize I will probably have a few slip-ups over the holidays, But I can't keep pushing back a start date.  A few beers or Ryes now and then won't be the end of the world.  Sorry to keep rambling on, but if anyone would like to provide feedback during my posts, please feel free.  Keep up the great posts.

IDF


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome aboard and best of luck to you.

Yes, you will be writing to yourself for the most in this journal forum, but you'll get surprise visitors as well.  So, if you have specific questions, I'd suggest that you first hop on out to the appropriate forum (Training, Diet & Nutrition, etc.) and do a search on the topic.  If you don't get the answer you're looking for, post away.

I say to search first as a courtesy to those that have replied to similar/identical questions in the past, often many, many times.

You'll do well if you stay strong and don't beat yourself up too much when you falter.  Just make sure you're on track the majority of the time, and get back on track after that trip to Burger World.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Day One*

Well the toughest part has been completed Day one! Felt great all day except for about a half hour at work around 4pm.

6am  Recumbent Bike 25 mins interval

7am  5 oz Lean Ground Chicken
     1 whole omega 3 egg
     3 egg whites
     fibre supplement
     multivitamin

10am 2 scoops optimum whey 
     1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil

12pm 9 oz Chicken Breasts (Light coating of Olive      oil)
     2 Cups Romaine Salad
     1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
     1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

2pm  6.5 oz Tuna
     1 apple

5pm  5oz Salmon Fillet(light coating of olive oil)
     1 Cup Brocolli Steamed

9pm  Workout Chest, Delts, Calves Power

     2 Warm-up sets
     Incline Bench 6/185, 5/195, 4/195
     Flat Bench    6/185, 4/215, 3/215
     Incline Flye  6/30,  6/40,  4/45

     Military Press 6/50, 4/55, 5/50
     Upright Row    6/85, 6/95, 4/105
     'Cheat' Later  6/30, 6/35, 5/35

     Standing Calves 6/210, 6/210

10pm 1 Scoop Optimum Whey

Calories: 2080
Fat       105 g
  Sat     19 g
  Poly    30 g
  Mono    48 g
Carbs     39 g
Protein   244 g

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi There!

What do you mean by "I think I can"  there is no such thing as I think I can around here.  You better start saying I Know I Can.

LOL

OK, with that being said:



> 12pm 9 oz Chicken Breasts (Light coating of Olive oil)



I would try some pam if I were you!  I'm sure you heard cooking with oil is not good for you.  Pam or any nonstick fat free spray is good.  Actually I prefer the Mazola brand but I don't know what they have in Canada.

Just thought I'd add in an idea.

Good Luck!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

Moochy, Vai

Thanks for giving some feedback, it is good to know that someone maybe looking over my shoulder.

I didn't know that cooking with olive oil is a problem, I was just trying to up the fat content in my diet.  Do you know what the problem is with cooking with a light coating of olive oil in comparison to pam or Mazola?

How about I almost know I can.  LOL

Thanks
IDF


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Okay buddy, Moochy is right, get that attitude the hell out of this forum, 'cuz you can and WILL do it.  If an old tub of goo like me can make improvements, anybody can, so in the words of my dear, sweet mother; 'shut yer pie hole'!

Stay focused, listen to other people, read what's going on and what others are doing.  I've found it to be helpful to maintain this journal...almost makes me feel guilty if it ain't right, ya know?  I do my 4 weight workouts, log 'em, do my cardio (yuck!) and log it, eat my good food and log that, too.  Looking back I can say, "yeah, bro, you're right on track".  Do the same, it's worth it.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

Vai, you are right, I know I can do this and I have done it before.  Thanks for the verbal ass whoppin'.  
I know this journal will be beneficial to helping me more than exceed my goals, as I have never maintained any records on my diet or exercise regime before.

Appreciate the honesty!
IDF


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Whoo Hoo! 

Hey, are you familiar with Fitday.com?  Many here use it to record food consumed as well as activities performed, myself included.  Not all foods are listed there, but you can add custom ones, which is sweet.

I'll be looking to see what you work today, good luck with the low carb, too.  That's a tough one for me.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard and good luck 

Have you posted and "before" pics yet???


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Moochy, Vai
> 
> Thanks for giving some feedback, it is good to know that someone maybe looking over my shoulder.
> ...



BTW, Its MOCHY not MOOCHY.  Ok, I won't give ya anymore shit about that.  LOL

As far as oils, I use to have this really great article that I can't find right now.  As soon as I do I will attach it.   Anyway, the breakdown of it is:

Oils can only withstand a certain temperature before they become rancid or in some cases turn to transfatty acids (which is worse than saturated fats).  I'm sure you noticed that Flax Oil must be kept refridgerated at all times.   I also refrigerate my safflower oil.  Each oil has this certain point it can withstand.  The article I have decribes each oil and its turning point.  I believe olive oil is 300 degrees but I'm not sure.  And unless you know the exact temp of your cooking oil at all times while your cooking (I know I can't do that) its best not to cook with them at all.  If you do, you are taking a perfectly good HEALTHY oil and turning it into something worse than the fat that you pull off your steak and chicken.   

Does this make sense?


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Well see there, you ARE getting some good attention.  You even got Butterfly to fly on in, as well as Mochy (MOCHY!!, I spelled it wrong too, I confess...sorry 'bout that) comin' in to visit ya...........
UNLIKE MY DIARY!! 

Okay, so what's your exercise goals for the day?  Fess up!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

LOL!  Well, I'll go check out your journal as well then but I don't see you visiting me either. Hmmmm!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hello everyone!

Butterfly no I have not posted any before pictures  yet, but that will be happening fairly soon!  Get to show off that Great Canadian Tan.

mochy, my apologies about the name, thanks for the great info with regards to the olive oil I will be changing that for tomorrow's meals as today's meals have already been prepared.  I also did a search and found some information that supported you! Thanks   

Vai,
 Well I normally workout right before bed, as that fits my schedule the best. Today, is a Back and Abs Day.  I am hoping it goes as well as yesterday's(the sore muscles are just starting to kick in)

Rack Deadlift  3 sets, 4-6 Reps
Bent Row       3 sets, 4-6 Reps
WG Pulldowns   3 sets, 4-6 Reps
Dumbell Row    2 sets, 4-6 Reps
Shrugs         3 sets, 4-6 Reps
Crucnch(Weight)3 sets, 10 Reps
Leg Raise      3 sets, 10 Reps

That is what is planned! I am trying GoPro's Power, Rep Range Shock Routine.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

Good!   

Ok, another comment, fat and protein (could be higher though) look decent but your cals are WAY too low.  I'm 115 and I eat about 300 calories less than you a day.  You really ought to increase them.  Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

I am have read a few threads on this site in particular w8 and Dr.Pain on High Protein/Low Carb/Mod Fat or a Cutting Diet.  From these threads I thought I was meant to be 10-15 cal/lbs of bw.  
I agree that my Protein intake is low, but thought my fat intake was Ok.  What do you think I could add to my diet to bring up those counts.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks like your sticking right at 10xBW.  I would definately go to at least 2700.  Your fat count looks good but more protein.  Actually looking at your meals again, I don't see where you have 105 G. Fat.  How are you getting that?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2002)

*Day 2*

Well another day gone by, must say I am kicking ass so far.  I resisted Tim Horton's Donuts (looked damn Good too, Toasted Coconut)at work, and potato chips, party mix, and Corona's at a buddies, I'll save the beer for a more worth while occasion!

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Chicken
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
fibre supplement
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
fibre supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts (Light coating of Olive oil)
2 Cups Romaine Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

3pm 
6.5 oz Tuna
1 apple
2 Tablespoons of Nat PB

6pm 
8oz Pork 
1 Cup Cauliflower Steamed

830pm Workout Back, Abs

2 Warm-up sets
Rack Deadlift 6/285, 5/305, 4/315
Bentover Row  5/165, 4/185, 4/185
CG Pulldown   5/180, 5/190, 3/200
Shrugs        6/160, 6/180, 5/200
Crunches+25   10, 10, 10
LegRaises+10  10, 10, 10
(Good Workout, probably a affected a little bit by yesterdays workout, Ouch! Dropped the dumbell rows, too much)                        

930pm 1 Scoop Optimum Whey

Calories: 2068  (Will try to raise a little)
Fat 106 g
Sat 25 g
Poly 24 g
Mono 49 g
Carbs 22 g
Protein 254 g   (Need to find a way to raise)

IDF


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks pretty darn good!  Stick with it like you have been, and I'm sure you'll see results in the next few weeks that will please you.

Good work.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks, Vai!

Man Cardio sucks! I had a bitch of a time trying to motivate myself to do it, but I will succeed.

GP's Power/Rep Range/Shock Routine has made me one sore MOFO!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks, Vai!
> 
> Man Cardio sucks! I had a bitch of a time trying to motivate myself to do it, but I will succeed.



Yes, cardio sucks, but keep in mind, so does a good girlfriend....both can be your friends.  

Be tough, I know it ain't fun, but ya have to do it, buddy.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks, Vai!
> 
> Man Cardio sucks! I had a bitch of a time trying to motivate myself to do it, but I will succeed.
> ...




Did GP tell you to do cardio everyday?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

Actually, I just used GP's workout from posted threads I have read.  I only do cardio Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat mornings!  
What are you thinking? Maybe overtraining!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

Too much cardio.  I've learned alot from DP and w8 and one of the things I learned is that too much cardio is not good.  Your wasting away all your hard work building muscle if you do alot of cardio.  Stick with 2 days of either moderate cardio for 30-40 mins or 20-25 mins of HIIT.  JMO


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Day 3*

Well another day down! I had to post this one a day late, as I had a mens league hockey game last night.  Nothing too exciting but we kicked the first place teams ass.

Well, still a little tight today, but feel pretty good.  I have had a couple of headaches lately, kind of unusual, as I don't generally get any(other than hangovers).  Well here was yesterday's Schedule

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Chicken
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
fibre supplement
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
2 Tbls Flaxseed oil
2 Tbls Heavy Cream ( Little too much fat, Whoops!)

12pm 
4 oz Chicken Breasts
4 oz Pork
2 Cups Romaine Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

3pm 
5 oz Tuna
1 apple
2 Tablespoons of Nat PB

6pm 
10oz Steak 
1 Cup Brocolli Steamed


1130pm
2 Coors light ( I can't give up the beers after the hockey game!)

Calories: 2678 
Fat 148 g
Carbs 55 g
Protein 245 g (Hopefully will be a little higher tom)

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2002)

I do about 20 mins of HIIT.  Although I want to try and maintain my current LBM, I would really like to lower my BF% to around 10%, before trying a clean bulk as detail by DP and w8.  
Do you still think 4 days is too much, considering my goal right now is fat loss?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

YUP!  I would stick with 2 days a week.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2002)

Well been a shitty last couple of days.  I have been sick and am just beginning to feel better again.  I know a few people had the same bug.  Well meals went to shiat and didn't workout.  Will continue posting workouts and meals again tomorrow!

IDF


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright buddy, are you slacking on yourself?  Can't be doing that if you're not sick, pal.

I'm gonna guess that you did your workout yesterday and just haven't posted it yet, right?  C'mon now, stay focused, remember why you started this in the first place.


----------

